# Please recommend a DVD for Hoffmann's Tales



## Leonore (May 13, 2015)

I'm leaning towards Nagano because I'm really really fond of José van Dam. Or Lopez-Cobos? Or another? Thanks for your input...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Pretre/Covent Garden production with Domingo was a decisive winner in the recent Most Recommended thread. You will find a list of all the winners here http://www.talkclassical.com/38696-winners-thread-2015-talk.html.

You may find it useful.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

You might also consider the Film Powell and Pressburger made of it. Fondly remembered by film buffs they produced a fantastic run of films with a distinctive style featuring great visual aplomb. Though perhaps not their finest work, it is a novel approach.

Selections are available to give you an idea.

http://www.powell-pressburger.org/Reviews/51_Hoffmann/YouTube.html


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

yes the ROH production 1981 vid seems best of all despite its shortcomings -


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> You might also consider the Film Powell and Pressburger made of it. Fondly remembered by film buffs they produced a fantastic run of films with a distinctive style featuring great visual aplomb. Though perhaps not their finest work, it is a novel approach.
> 
> Selections are available to give you an idea.
> 
> http://www.powell-pressburger.org/Reviews/51_Hoffmann/YouTube.html


It's a great movie, but, musically, leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Look no further:
​
:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> It's a great movie, but, musically, leaves a lot to be desired.


- Singing 'and' conducting- for me anyway.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The real problem with _Hoffman_ is the multiple editions that exist given that Offenbach died about 4 months before the premier, leaving a lot of confusion, the result of which has been addition, changes and deletions which (probably) do not represent what Offenbach would have done. From what I can read, the Kaye-Keck edition probably comes closest to a reasonable realization of his intent and there is one recording of it, the Nagano/Erato. What is not clear to me is if this was done (1996) prior to the current Keck edition. Despite that, I would definitely stay away from are any performances of the Oeser edition (e.g. Camberling).


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Becca said:


> Despite that, I would definitely stay away from are any performances of the Oeser edition (e.g. Camberling).


Why would you say that?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My Hoffmann of choice without a single doubt: Neil Shicoff


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

OperaChic said:


> Why would you say that?


The Oeser edition has been generally discredited and even described as 'one of the most corrupt editions of a masterpiece in modern times.' There are many places where the editor chose to ignore what Offenbach indicated and substituted his own thoughts. Since that edition was published in 1975, more materials have come to light and it is clear that the opera was left far more complete than had been realized.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> My Hoffmann of choice without a single doubt: Neil Shicoff


Is Shicoff's Hoffmann on DVD? If so, I'd really like to see it!

I loved the current Bartlett Sher production at the Met when I saw it in HD five years ago; I don't know whether or not it's on DVD. The Domingo/Covent Garden production I've owned for a long time. I think it's probably _Domingo_'s definitive Hoffmann, and _most _of the rest of the cast is great, IMO (I'm not a big fan of Luciana Serra or that baritone who sings Dappertutto), but the production "Romanticizes" the work a little too much for my taste. Personally, I'd rather see a "quirkier" production that's updated to the time the opera was actually written or later.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Is Shicoff's Hoffmann on DVD? If so, I'd really like to see it!
> 
> I loved the current Bartlett Sher production at the Met when I saw it in HD five years ago; I don't know whether or not it's on DVD. The Domingo/Covent Garden production I've owned for a long time. I think it's probably Domingo's definitive Hoffmann, and most of the rest of the cast is great, IMO (I'm not a big fan of Luciana Serra or that baritone who sings Dappertutto), but the production "Romanticizes" the work a little too much for my taste. Personally, I'd rather see a "quirkier" production that's upd


ated to the time the opera was actually written or later.

No it is not , I am sure of that. :lol:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Is Shicoff's Hoffmann on DVD? If so, I'd really like to see it!


Yes it is. With Lopez-Cobos/ Swenson/Mentzer/ Terfel


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Yes it is. With Lopez-Cobos/ Swenson/Mentzer/ Terfel


I am so sorry Nina....

Forgot eBay.


----------



## Leonore (May 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for your input! Lopez-Cobos does sound tempting; the Cambreling audio recording with him as Hoffmann is my favorite... But Pretre certainly sounds awesome too... And I like that Nagano is as close to the spirit of the original material as possible... Plus, the polarizing staging sounds interesting... Plus Van Dam (did I mention I love Van Dam?)....Eh, guess I'll end up getting all three :lol:


----------

